# Microsoft Wireless IntelliMouse Explorer USB

## mellofone

Does anyone have this working on gentoo? I have no idea where to begin...

----------

## delta407

Use the USB->PS2 adapter, it makes life easy  :Smile: 

----------

## mellofone

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> Use the USB->PS2 adapter, it makes life easy 

 

That works with the standard, but not the wireless. The wireless HAS to use USB...

----------

## mb

i think this has been also discussed in other threads...

short sum-up:

[*] usb -> uhci or ohci 

[*] usb -> hid support

[*] input core support -> mouse

i think thats it...  ur mouse dev will be /dev/input/mouse0

#mb

----------

## mellofone

 *mb wrote:*   

> i think this has been also discussed in other threads...
> 
> short sum-up:
> 
> [*] usb -> uhci or ohci 
> ...

 

Well, so far it isn't working:

mellofone@gentoo mellofone $ ls /dev/input -l

total 0

crw-r--r--    1 root     root      13,  63 Dec 31  1969 mice

But I am running the gentoo-r7 kernel, which, IMHO, royally stinks when it comes to any outside/additional hardware... Any ideas?

----------

## mellofone

Heh. Figures. Downloaded the 2.5.21 kernel, and even that works  :Smile: 

----------

## mb

uhm.. i'm not at my box... but imho i'm running latest 2.4.19-gentoo..

#mb

----------

## mellofone

 *mb wrote:*   

> uhm.. i'm not at my box... but imho i'm running latest 2.4.19-gentoo..

 

For some reason, the gentoo sources don't even recognize when I plug the base in...

----------

## moscher

look at this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=1955

Perhaps it can help you.

----------

## mellofone

 *moscher wrote:*   

> look at this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=1955
> 
> Perhaps it can help you.

 

I got it working, but not with ANY of the gentoo sources (r1-r7). I tried the vanilla as well as stock downloaded devel kernel 2.5.21 and it worked with both of them...

What is the difference between the IMPS/2 or ExplorerPS/2 drivers in X?

I am using IMPS/2 now and was wondering what (if any) difference the Explorer driver would do...

----------

## Al'Capone

Hey while we are at it : anyone with the Logitech keyboard and optical mouse wireless combo out there ??

I am planning on getting me one of those any pointers? or happy gentoo users out there with feedback??

cheers

----------

## Jimboberella

Yeah I have a Logitec wirelass combo (mouse and KB) and they work fine in Gentoo. I chose the Logitec wirelass KB pro and Microsoft Intellimouse in X setup. Everything except the little thumb button works, after adding ZAxisMapping "4 5". I think the thumb button is rewcognised but I havent mapped it to anythingg yet (Option "Buttons" "6" etc)

----------

